# MSI The Red Dragon Zeed



## candyman666 (Nov 5, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU:intel G3258 / MB:MSI z97 Gaming7 / VGA:GTX 760 Gaming / RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 8Gb 1866 / SSD: Kingston HyperX FURY 240Gb / Case: aerocool xpredator x1 / PSU:Enermax 650Watt


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 5, 2014)

wow, nice clean and the red looks sooo


----------



## AxGaming (Nov 5, 2014)

aaaawwwwwwweeeeeeeesssssssooooooooommmmmmmeeeeeeee 10/10
air cooler which is using ?


----------



## TheDarkLord (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 22, 2015)

I give you 10/10 because I really like the final result.


----------



## friarspit (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG im in love, only recently myself and my dad had a discussion on  a similar thing as a project, very nice indeed


----------



## organismIX (Mar 30, 2015)

So nice Modder Thailand


----------



## pumaz (Jul 28, 2015)

It looks like he has a big gap in the side where he should have a window, did anyone else notice that?


----------

